# Trying to help the rescues



## gwenkark (Aug 24, 2008)

I grew up with German Shepherds and I will always have an absolute love for the breed. My first foster dog was a dog named Chase, a gorgeous GSD. I work in a specialty retail store and one of my customers called and needed to find a home for him by the end of the weekend. The home he found was mine. Well, temporarily but I found him a wonderful home with wonderful parents. He inspired me one day to do more. I am having a GSD Meet and Greet at my store in Sept. I have emailed many GSD groups and rescue contacts but have not gotten much of a response. I am even going to donate the proceeds to a GSD rescue but I cannot do this if none respond. Does anyone have any suggestions or any contacts in the PA area? I want to do what I can and I have an amazing resource with my store and the Foundation that stands behind me. The meet and greet is in honor of Chase and I am hoping he will be there to see what he has done. Thank you, G


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

What are the proceeds going to be from? What part of PA are you in? Is this Petco? I know the managers of each store get to pick which local rescue gets a percentage of sales for certain days?

I guess maybe they don't understand what you're offering them? I know I wouldn't be able to take my GSDs to a meet and greet, LOL, they'd start a ruckus! My Jess would be snarling and doing her best Jack London stuff.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I volunteer for a GSD rescue in SE Pennsylanvania and I can say for us that this is a really busy time of year. There are multiple events on many weekends and our volunteers are also finishing vacations and getting ready for their kids to go back to school.

I'm sure it's frustrating for you, but please keep trying! Thank you so much for being willing to support rescue. As you can see from the number of posts in this section, lots of support is needed. 

I don't know what your timeline is, but a lot of Delaware Valley rescues will be at the Scottish-Irish Festival on the 6th & 7th. If you could go, you'd have real people to talk to about your plans and personally invite to Chase's party!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi, Please email me

[email protected]


----------



## gwenkark (Aug 24, 2008)

We will be running donations at the register all day to support the groups. On an average Sunday I have over 200 customers. We will be doing lots of giveaways and we will set things throughout the store where people can donate like doing pictures and things like that. I am from Petco and I am in Northeast, PA (Allentown Area). This is a store specific event but I have contacted the store in Exton and asked them if they were interested because I have a search and rescue group willing to go in and help so I may be sending the "fever" over there. I just want to create a day that we can help all of you and my customers can celebrate the breed they love. I only have a canine therapist coming so far. I really just need to get the word out or I will not be able to help anyone.


----------



## gwenkark (Aug 24, 2008)

Do you have any information on the Scottish-Irish festival, I am not familiar with it? Thank you for trying to encourage me and I will not give up because I do believe in the cause so I am pretty determined.

Gwen


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sometimes the approach needs to be tailored to each group. If you have already targetted a date, there may be conflicts with that date, their volunteers might not be available & so on. Perhaps your event could be more tailored to their needs? Perhaps there is another need that you could work to fulfill? You really won't know until you talk to each group. As someone who has worked in the NFP field a bit, often what people are intent on doing "for" our organization would actually mean a lot more work for us with little return. It always works best if you can talk to the people and then work with them. I could see a variety of ways that you could support them - some as spin-offs from the meet & greet.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Gwen - the Scottish-Irish Festival is at Green Lane Park in Montgomery County on Sept. 6-7. It's free admission and lots of rescues participate. 

http://www.glpsifestival.org

It is loads of fun too! 

mayamom above is also a SASRA volunteer and co-chairs our Fund raising Comittee. She'll know more about what is already on the event schedule.


----------

